# How about this for a big Croc!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/the-week-in-photos-1310728858-slideshow/giant-crocodile-photo.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw that pic too. If that's real it would have to be one of the coolest pics taken. I know they can leap out of the water, so who knows ? I bet they had to have a big cleanup in the seats next to him !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not me I'd love to photograph some really big croc's. What with my love of snake's and things you guy's must think I'm mad with a death wish!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, ran through my mind...LOL. Actually I have the same fascination with all animals. Reptiles have always been my favorite though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Big cats, bears, wolves, sharks anything that gets the heart pumping!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I had a couple of them patrolling in my drainage ditches around the garden, when they started eating more then me I got rid of them!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Looks like that croc Has his right front leg missing--------sb*------that one got away Hassel


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He has Skip, a lot of big croc's and gator's lose limbs and ends of tails.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a big one for sure. He'd make some cool hats wouldn't he Skip ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I always fancied some boots!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Only after he died of old age though right ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I don't mind hunting a big old croc thats causing damage in some way to an African village be it livestock or human loss.

Here we go........


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

18 footer according to the facebook page, I'd like to see that one laid out on a sandbar, getting some sun. Ausi-sume sight. Makes you feel pretty meager, in respect to the size of some animals. It's no wonder so many go missing there and in Africa because of crocs. I wonder if they have any tags left?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Peter Hathaway Capstick said in Africa 10 a day get taken!


----------

